# 15 below with wind chill.



## jimdrea (Feb 16, 2015)

The coldest its been around here in decades. 4 feet of snow on the ground frigid outside but toasty inside. Heve been running my Napoleon 1402 non stop for a week straight.  Buying my insert last year was the best decision I ever made. Just hope my wood supply lasts.


----------



## Dune (Feb 16, 2015)

-1 here this morning and my bones ache. Significant wind chill too.
Pretty flippin cold for southern New England.


----------



## TX-L (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is a snapshot of this morning at 7 AM for your review.  I was planning on going ice fishing today, but, well, you can figure it out...


----------



## Thislilfishy (Feb 16, 2015)

-28.8C (-19.84F) here on my thermometer, add windchill and it's much much colder. My 1450 has been running 24/7 pretty much since the end of October. I figure by the end of April I will have burned 4 cord and $800 in propane. This summer is going to be spent sealing this old house up as much as possible! We haven't had near as much snow as last year, but it's been dreadfully cold. If anyone needs a door/alarm tech in the southern states or Midwest, I'm ready to go NOW!

Ian


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 16, 2015)

TX-L said:


> Here is a snapshot of this morning at 7 AM for your review.  I was planning on going ice fishing today, but, well, you can figure it out...
> 
> View attachment 153777



I haven't been on the ice in over a week.  Aside from the cold and wind, Oneida has 2 feet of snow to trek thru and clear for every hole to drill.   Not a good time with a 5 year old in tow.


----------



## moey (Feb 16, 2015)

I would not call that Fair for a weather description. I would call it Balls A$$ Cold.


----------



## Dune (Feb 16, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> I haven't been on the ice in over a week.  Aside from the cold and wind, Oneida has 2 feet of snow to trek thru and clear for every hole to drill.   Not a good time with a 5 year old in tow.


Frank what is that monster fish in your avatar?


----------



## moey (Feb 16, 2015)

Wheres all the snow you got? We got another ~15 inches Sat/Sun. Some areas got a dusting.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 16, 2015)

Just a big ole Oneida lake carp.  That was when my son was 4.  Thing weighed 20 pounds or so.  What made it excited was I caught it on an ultra light rod and 4 lb test when I was teaching him how to bobber fish for blue gills.   I would cast and show him how to watch the bobber twitch, real the slack and set the hook.  He was just catching on, brought a few gills in.  I was getting his rod set up to let him fly solo and I hear him say "got one dad!"  Then he screams and starts stumbling towards the water.  Drag was peeling and rod was doubled over.  Took us about 20 minutes to land it.  It was a big deal for him.  He was quite upset when I told him we had to release it.  It was just a great father/son moment.  He actually went in the water to his waist to release it. He wanted to hold the fish in the water and watch it swim off like all those fake English accent fishing show guys do.

The fish we target for sport are rarely more than a few pounds and the fish we target for food are between 1/2 and 1 pound...so this was a huge shock.   Also shocking was catching it in 6' of water with the bait 2' below the surface.  They are usually bottom feeders.


----------



## Dune (Feb 16, 2015)

Why didn't you filet and release it? Carp isn't good eating? I pretty much only believe in fillet and release except for undersize of course.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 16, 2015)

I have yet to find a way to make any part of a carp taste good.  Once in a while, Orientals patrol the beaches and shorelines.  They spot you with a fish that size and its a quick 20 bucks or so for ya!

They try to buy my bluegills and perch all the time...but those we eat.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 16, 2015)

was -5 feels like -30 here last night before bed. this morning -7 feels like -23

heck right now, at lunch time its only 9 and feels like -9..

I have to shovel off my roof these evening as well. that should be a joy...


----------



## ironpony (Feb 16, 2015)

sorry about your day

80 and sunny


----------



## Knots (Feb 16, 2015)

ironpony said:


> sorry about your day
> 
> 80 and sunny
> 
> View attachment 153809



Oh yeah?  Well...uh...like...you won't appreciate spring the way we will! 




I went and bought some fishing lures today just to make me feel better.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 16, 2015)

With no weather station and a thermometer on the house that is shot I'm going to guess that we're in the 15F range.  The wind is really stout and out of the NW/W, the coldest wind we get here snuggled up to the coastline.  The sky is brilliant blue and the sun is strong; in front of the south facing barn doors it's really quite pleasant, 8' snow banks add a measure of comfort.  Once the pattern breaks and temperatures moderate melting will get nicely underway.   I hope that happens before we get rain... I'd like to see roof snow melt down some before being soaked thoroughly!

I ventured out this AM (after some serious shovelling) and the snow was still being blown around and was drifting across the road in more exposed areas.  In nearly 24 yrs. this is the most snow I've ever seen here.  The 4' fence posts that define the vegetable garden are no longer visible.  The window boxes outside my shop windows now sport nearly 30" of accumulated snow (they face south!).  It's inconvenient, but it really is quite beautiful!


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2015)

Last night at midnight (PST) I was checking the local weatherstations for north coastal Mass (3am EST). Temp was -2F and windchill around -26F and I expect it was going to get colder before daybreak.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 16, 2015)

we didn't get killed with sow this year, just your typical 4-8" at a time.  Easy to manage at that rate.  Maybe but its been very constant, like a foot per week with not a lot of thaw. So we are ending up with 3-4' on most of the lawns and on the lake.  Snowmobile guys happy, ice fishing guys not so much.  I don't recall in the past 8 years of living in CNY having a stretch this cold for this long though.  By the time the snow is off the lake there will be 3' of ice to drill thru.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 16, 2015)

I spoke to one of my neighbors when I ventured out on my rounds this morning.  He was shovelling, and was just "cleaning up" around his easily accessible mailbox (we won't use ours until April at this rate, lol) and was really quite sullen about the amount of snow we've received. How has he been so "inconvenienced"? give me a break.  He is wealthy, has plenty of money to have the long driveway to his oceanfront home cleared, and has a generator so loss of electrical power is little more than a blip in his home. 

We live in New England.  It can get really cold here and there can be a lot of snow. Just because neither of those things has been the norm for the past however many years doesn't mean it won't be true _this year! _ I believe getting outdoors and experiencing the weather is not only good for your constitution but your soul, as well.  _This is where I live and I will make an effort to be part of winter, not simply a sour tempered spectator.  _Today was the perfect winter day... piercingly blue sky, no clouds, pristine snow pack and wind driven "snow devils".  It was breathtakingly beautiful.  (and a sound reminder of how terrific a wood stove can be!) 

We have to ponder the question of snow blower replacement and should we move to a tractor arrangement or a "sup.ed up" walk behind model?  Not sure, but we've certainly had conditions that require serious study and consideration and that's how you make prudent decisions.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 16, 2015)

Fsappo said:


> we didn't get killed with sow this year, just your typical 4-8" at a time.  Easy to manage at that rate.  Maybe but its been very constant, like a foot per week with not a lot of thaw. So we are ending up with 3-4' on most of the lawns and on the lake.  Snowmobile guys happy, ice fishing guys not so much.  I don't recall in the past 8 years of living in CNY having a stretch this cold for this long though.  By the time the snow is off the lake there will be 3' of ice to drill thru.



Up here the fire department is planning a charity ice fishing derby next month . . . one member did a test hole the other day . . . said they had 2 1/2 feet of snow followed by 6 inches of slush and then 19 or so inches of ice.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 16, 2015)

Some pics . . . we've actually been pretty lucky . . . this last storm mostly missed us. I really bad for folks down in Massachusetts, CT and downeast Maine.

Pic of my wood stash on the porch . . . I almost always go out daily when I bring George the Dog out to do his business and grab some wood . . . but it sure is nice knowing I have a nice stash close by if for some reason I could not easily get out.

Snow from the roof, drifts and just plain deepness has pretty much made not having the stairs from the back porch a necessity . . . now I have a gradual hard snow pack that goes to the woodshed. You can see just how deep things are by looking at the nearby pool uprights.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 16, 2015)

We are in line for 2 inches today, not bad, it is the cold that is bad


----------



## scajjr2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Going out to walk the dog at 6AM it was -6, -24 windchill. The dog (St. Bernard/ Great Pyrenees mix) thought it was great. He just lay down in the driveway and just wanted to "chill", literally. With all that fur he's always looking for the coolest floor to lay on in the house.

Sam


----------



## ironpony (Feb 16, 2015)

scajjr2 said:


> Going out to walk the dog at 6AM it was -6, -24 windchill. The dog (St. Bernard/ Great Pyrenees mix) thought it was great. He just lay down in the driveway and just wanted to "chill", literally. With all that fur he's always looking for the coolest floor to lay on in the house.
> 
> Sam






had a St Bernard, this was her favorite time of year. roll in the snow, colder the better. I miss her


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2015)

The crazy thing is that it's warmer in Alaska than Virginia.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> The crazy thing is that it's warmer in Alaska than Virginia.
> View attachment 153868




You forgot the negative in front of the 7 on your map for  my house.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2015)

Bobbin said:


> We live in New England.  It can get really cold here and there can be a lot of snow. Just because neither of those things has been the norm for the past however many years doesn't mean it won't be true _this year! _ I believe getting outdoors and experiencing the weather is not only good for your constitution but your soul, as well.  _This is where I live and I will make an effort to be part of winter, not simply a sour tempered spectator.  _Today was the perfect winter day... piercingly blue sky, no clouds, pristine snow pack and wind driven "snow devils".  It was breathtakingly beautiful.  (and a sound reminder of how terrific a wood stove can be!)


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 16, 2015)

TX-L said:


> Here is a snapshot of this morning at 7 AM for your review.  I was planning on going ice fishing today, but, well, you can figure it out...
> 
> View attachment 153777



Holy mackerel.  Keep it down to your end of the lake please!  -8 here right now, that's enough.  Funny thing is, I think Ontario is helping keep it a bit warmer.  It was -4 this am here, but by the time I got to work more inland away from the lake it was -9.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 17, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> Up here the fire department is planning a charity ice fishing derby next month . . . one member did a test hole the other day . . . said they had 2 1/2 feet of snow followed by 6 inches of slush and then 19 or so inches of ice.



What a way to take the fun out of ice fishing.  Hopefully things get better over the next couple of weeks for you.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 17, 2015)

TX-L said:


> Here is a snapshot of this morning at 7 AM for your review.  I was planning on going ice fishing today, but, well, you can figure it out...
> 
> View attachment 153777






*THAT'S BRISK BABY ! ! !*


----------



## Wildo (Feb 17, 2015)

I was glad it was only -17f this morning, but warmed up to +20f.   Nice.


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2015)

Frozen Niagara Falls
http://time.com/3713115/niagara-falls-frozen/
Frozen New England
  <iframe src="http://player.theplatform.com/p/2E2eJC/nbcNewsOffsite?guid=nn_mal_northeast_storm_150217" width="635" height="500" scrolling="no" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 19, 2015)

-7 for a high yesterday and this is the temp this morning.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 19, 2015)

When I woke up this morning I had -28, thinking to myself, wow 60 more degrees and we would be at freezing.
Did not want to know what the wind chill was.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 19, 2015)

begreen said:


> Frozen Niagara Falls
> http://time.com/3713115/niagara-falls-frozen/



AAAUUGGGHHH.  It's not frozen!  They said the same thing last year.  Mean while, you can still see the water flowing over the falls.  I guess it helps tourism.  It only ever stopped (except for when it was diverted) once due to an up river ice jam in the 1800's.  If it ever actually froze...it would be like "The Day After Tomorrow".

Sorry, pet peeve.  BTW, I can still see open water on Lake Ontario.


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2015)

True, the main flow is not frozen, but smaller flows are and so is the entire area surrounding the falls. It's a beautiful frozen landscape, from a distance. 
Lake Erie is now almost 100% frozen over. It looks like the ice cover this year is getting a bit ahead of last year's at this date. 
http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/compare_years/


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 19, 2015)

Most of the surrounding landscape (and the people walking through it, lol) freezes every year, because of the mist.  It is pretty though.  I hate that Erie is so frozen.  It'll take forever for them to release the ice boom.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 19, 2015)

5:45 PM here and its 9°...  breaking records everywhere tonight


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 19, 2015)

Central florida 28-32 Tonight  Miami 40     My house -8


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 19, 2015)

The coldest i can remember here is 17 below back in the 90s   So possibly a record for this date tonight but not for the season.


----------



## riverat (Feb 19, 2015)

8:00 pm here 7 whole degrees


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2015)

Come down to warm up. It is 9 degrees here.


----------



## Husky (Feb 19, 2015)

-2 here going down to -11 tonight. Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2015)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The coldest i can remember here is 17 below back in the 90s   So possibly a record for this date tonight but not for the season.



We are gonna bust an anytime record from the eighteen hundreds.


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2015)

Too damn cold. I hope this passes soon. Is the 30 heating the place all by its lonesome self or are you also running the pellet stove?


----------



## Dix (Feb 19, 2015)

The coldest I've ever been in my life was 10 years ago in Portage Wisconsin, checking out ( and buying) Da Dix. Vetted her on ice at - 30F with the wind chill ... she passed 

Low for tonight here - 17 F+ the wind chill here in Icey Hollow. PE & Englander, don't fail me now !!

On the plus side, it'll be 30F here on Saturday


----------



## begreen (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds good. That's 47 degrees warmer!


----------



## Dix (Feb 19, 2015)

And 40 on Sunday, with rain !! Wash this crap away !!

Then Monday, back down to 10 .... it's going to be a skating rink


----------



## Dix (Feb 19, 2015)

75 in the PE room, 76 in the 13 area.....0 outside with out the wind chill. Both stoves loaded. 5 AM alarm ready to roll.

Murph was in & out, no fuss (actually had a quizzical look on his face, lol !!)

We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## Dix (Feb 20, 2015)

Weatherman lied, it's minus 16F


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been a resident of New England for the vast majority of my years on this planet (spent one year in balmy Virginia).  I had horses and was required to be outdoors every day regardless of weather or temperature.  I learned to "dress appropriately" and that grousing about the conditions would do nothing to change them.  It was easier to be prepared and keep busy.  Our thermometer is defunct (hence the questions about weather stations) and to tell you the truth, I'm not really sure that's a "bad thing". 

I returned from my forced march yesterday in flurries.  I checked and replied to e-mail, looked out the window and it was snowing to beat the band!  I heard the wind pick up last night and it was still whistling around when I took the dog out at 5AM and continues to do so.  The snow is swirling around and it's _cold!  _I am not convinced knowing _how cold _is really important.    I know I will definitely sport a balaclava _if _I opt for the forced march this afternoon.

I am looking forward to a break in the really cold temperatures; we're due, it's time, and it will arrive.  The only question is when.


----------



## Dix (Feb 20, 2015)

True on the horse issue, Bobbin. You HAVE to be out there.

The well pump froze at the barn 2 days ago, it's been really, really interesting here.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh man! that's a drag, Dix..  I took care of 3 horses and I had to haul water for them from the house.  The colder it got the more water I had to haul.  5 gallon Fortex buckets weigh a lot... esp. x3.  You do what you must do however because the horses need water.  On the plus  side, there isn't much nicer than a bareback winter ride (it's warm on your backside) and if they get all silly and unload you the snow kinda breaks the fall, lol.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 20, 2015)

Today when I woke up it felt like Summer, 6 above zero!
A full 34 degrees warmer than yesterday,
Of course since it got above zero it snowed and the roads are snow covered and very slippery.
No plow to be seen since we only got around 2".
My road doesn't get plowed unless we get above 6".


----------



## TX-L (Feb 20, 2015)

Wildo said:


> THAT'S BRISK BABY ! ! !


 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=B6528CDE8D170CA58F5EB6528CDE8D170CA58F5E


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 20, 2015)

-3 is as cold as it got here.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 20, 2015)

Temp is all relative . . .

This time of year I don't mind getting on my sled and zipping around even with the temp below the donut . . . the key being I have the proper gear from head to toe and no exposed skin. Depending on the temps I use different gear -- when I'm sledding with mittens instead of my gloves you'll know it's cold out.

Here . . . after several days . . . weeks of sub zero and single digit temps whenever the temps get into the 20s it starts to feel like a heat wave . . . I suspect when the temp finally gets above freezing we may see folks break out the shorts and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 20, 2015)

Flatlanders think we are crazy when they see us ice fishing in t-shirts on a sunny windless 20f February/March day.  It sure feels warm after fishing for 2 months when it is cold enough to chip a nipple.


----------



## Dix (Feb 20, 2015)

On the plus side, we got the well pump thawed out. A couple of ceramic oil filled heaters down in the hole, insulated with, what else? Horse blankets & a few moldy bales of hay covering the top of the well. 

Heaters are unplugged, but still down there, blankets & bales still in place. They ain't moving until the end of April, atleast


----------



## Knots (Feb 21, 2015)

The official uniform of the State of Maine:



I'm amazed at how warm those things are.  It has to be seriously cold to put those puppies on...


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't get it..for whatever reason, we're missing the current cold snap. I think Mother Nature is saving her wrath for March for us..it's only -4C here today.

Keep the cold down in the US please...and your Nor'Easters too. If you all could do that for another 45 days I would greatly appreciate it.

Sincerely,

Your Northerly Neighbour.

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks like it will be a lot more chilly early in the week.


----------



## Dix (Feb 21, 2015)

But not -17F, BG, not minus 17F.

I woke up to a house at 58F this morning. Took me 3 hours to get to 68F


----------

